# Dog Fennel



## johndeeregreen (May 17, 2012)

Anybody got any ideas on how to get rid of Dog Fennel?? I got my first cutting then put out fertilizer and it's rain every other day for the last 3 weeks and the forecast is the same for the next 7 days, it's about 3 to six inches high, and where it's the wettest that's where I have the most!!! Can't use 2-4-D cotton fields around!! To much of a liability. Grass is not ready to cut yet. thought about if the Dog Fennel got about 24 inches or higher I might just cut the tops but don't know if that would work either, . My other fields are find very surprised that this started growing after the first cutting Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I think I used Banvel for dogfennel. I can't remember whats in it, and no idea what might do for cotton. I do know the younger the dogfennel is the easier it is to control.


----------

